# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  برنامه ریجیستر کردن ocx

## www.pc3enter.tk

سلام دوستان من امروز یک برنامه نوشتم و آماده ی دانلود برای دوستان کردم
که بتوانند با ان ocx های خودشون را به شکل ساده ریجیستر کنند

این برنامه آماده ی دانلود است

اگر مشکلی در آن دیدید بگوید

----------


## setroyd

barnameye khobiye nemikham to zoghet bezanam va barat arezoye movafaghiyataye bishtar mikonam vali ina kar nemikone chon har ocx ye klid dare to registry ke bayad in klid peyda beshe va badesh register beshe in barname shayad vase chantash karbord dashte bashe vali vase hame naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaa   bye

----------


## محسن واژدی

> barnameye khobiye nemikham to zoghet bezanam va barat arezoye movafaghiyataye bishtar mikonam vali ina kar nemikone chon har ocx ye klid dare to registry ke bayad in klid peyda beshe va badesh register beshe in barname shayad vase chantash karbord dashte bashe vali vase hame naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaa   bye


سلام علیکم
احتمالا" منظورتان از کلید License باشه، درسته برخی از OCXها صرفا" همراه با داشتن License قابل استفاده هستند و در غیاب اون قابل استفاده در زمان طراحی نیستند اما مشکلی در ثبت شدن ocx در ریجستری ایجاد نمیکند و همانگونه که عرض کردم فقط در زمان طراحی هست که در صورت نداشتن Licenseکاربر نمیتواند از ocx استفاده کند

موفق باشید

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

نه این فقط برای xp هست تمام

----------


## setroyd

khob vaghti natoni to trahi estefade koni be che dardi mikhore ????? donbale karaye nashodani begard ina hamash bache baziye ye file bat hast ke inkaro mikone ke omadish be exe tabdil kardi masalan age mitoni kari kon ke biyad source ocx ro bekhone va licensesho peyda kone va ...... shayad beshe shayadam nashe vali in arzesh dare man nemikham tohin konam barnamat khobe va karbordi va kheyli baraye in barnamat mamnonim man shayad ta alan ye barnameham nazashte basham chon age bekham me3e barnamehaye in shekli bezaram mitonam rozi 1000 barname to inja bezaram vali age mitoni ye barnameye tooooooop bezar manam mizaram injori ba reghabat sathe danesh ham bala mire va khodetam up date mishi ghablanam goftam injori mibini hame miyan vase reghabat va haroz barnamehamon kamel tar mishe va bahal tar dige khod dani doste aziz

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

1 . فارسی بنویس

2.این برنامه فقط من در 8 یا 10 دقیقه نوشتم و فقط        https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%D8%A7%D9%84

3.اگر می توانی خودت یکی مثل همین درست کن

4.من اینقدر از این برنامه ها ساختم که اگر بخوام بزارم کلی طول میکشه

خوب حالا چی میگی

----------


## kasra_king

[ :متفکر:  kar nemikone mizane:component comdlg32 or one of its dependecies not correctly registered : a file is missing invalid

----------


## amir200h

با کد زیر راحت هر ocx رو که خواستین ریجیستر کنین.
کد رو تو قسمت Initialize بزارین تا قبل از اجرا ریجیستر بشه.
بجای Activex.OCX نام کامپونت مورد نظرتون رو بزارین. کامپونت باید کنار برنامه باشه هنگام نصب.

Private Sub Form_Initialize()

  Shell "RegSvr32 /s " & App.Path & "Activex.OCX", vbNormalFocus

End Sub

----------


## محسن واژدی

> با کد زیر راحت هر ocx رو که خواستین ریجیستر کنین.
> کد رو تو قسمت Initialize بزارین تا قبل از اجرا ریجیستر بشه.
> بجای Activex.OCX نام کامپونت مورد نظرتون رو بزارین. کامپونت باید کنار برنامه باشه هنگام نصب.
> 
> Private Sub Form_Initialize()
> 
>   Shell "RegSvr32 /s " & App.Path & "Activex.OCX", vbNormalFocus
> 
> End Sub


سلام عليكم
از انجايي كه اجراي فايل regsvr32 در هربار اجراي برنامه ميتواند موجود  كاهش سرعت اجرا برنامه شود ميتوانيد توسط قبل از اجراي دستور آقا امير از تابع  CreateObject جهت بررسي ثبت بودن كامپوننت مورد نظر استفاده كنيد

موفق باشيد

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

این چیزی که من نوشتم این کار را راحت انجام می دهد

فقط برای xp

----------


## shahabbasic

نه بابا این یکی تو بدرد خودت میخوره

----------


## setroyd

بدون برنامه و با کد نویسی بهتره

----------


## shahabbasic

> بدون برنامه و با کد نویسی بهتره


احسنت تازه اگر برنامه ای بخواد برای این جور کارها نوشته بشه باید یک برنامه درست و حسابی باشه نه مثل این

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

حالا         .

----------

